# Rubber roofing for barn floor



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Members,

I am renting a pole barn for large bale storage. Dirt floor. Instead of having to get a sh** ton of pallets, will I have success in using a layer of rubber roofing instead?

Hoping it will act as a vapor barrier.

Timmons, maybe you could answer this for me!

Cheers


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, good morning! First question, where are you getting the sh*t ton of rubber roofing? Every bozo with a firewood pile seems to be hoarding the stuff.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Off a VERY LARGE building! h34r: Think it'll work?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd say it will work I haven't tried it but I I'd asphalt it works good


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I buy used rubber roofing rolls from time to time. Great implement and tractor covering. Heavy, but that's part of the appeal.


----------

